

Tech Recruiter Posts Sexist Ad for Ruby Dev - ritchiea
https://medium.com/p/d829e4a08a93

======
ritchiea
Not only did this guy, who works out of NYC post a tasteless ad, he insulted
the ruby email list afterwards. And sent personal threats to myself and at
least one other dev.

And if that's not bad enough he had previously called another dev a "fag" in
an exchange about recruiting:

[http://seldo.tumblr.com/post/10140794798/tech-recruitment-
ho...](http://seldo.tumblr.com/post/10140794798/tech-recruitment-how-not-to-
do-it)

His name is Beau Gould, don't recruit through this guy.

------
davelnewton
He's still emailing me after claiming to have blocked me.

I work a few blocks from his office, so I'll drop by.

------
piratebroadcast
Not only did he really fuck up and act like a douchebag, he then insults the
entire list and tells everyone "Don't tell me how to do my job." Seriously,
this guys career in recruiting is over. I wonder if he knows that yet.

------
informatimago
I see nothing wrong with this recruiter.

This is quite obviously exactly how ALL good programmers work:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfy5dFhw3ik](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfy5dFhw3ik)

I think he even had very good restrain, not mentionning the blowjob.

